# Eye Injection of Nano particles can give people NIR vision



## xkm1948 (Mar 1, 2019)

And for those who would love a good scientific journal read, here is the PDF version of the Cell paper.


https://www.cell.com/action/showPdf?pii=S0092-8674(19)30101-1

This is fairly wild, biomedical enhancement and augmentation is coming fast.


----------



## er557 (Mar 1, 2019)

I rather see only normal colors and not having things injected into my eyes


----------



## natr0n (Mar 1, 2019)

Not into transhumanism.


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 1, 2019)

er557 said:


> I rather see only normal colors and not having things injected into my eyes



How about NIR eye drops then?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 1, 2019)

Nope


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 1, 2019)

Sign me up. Eventually I will go blind no ifs and or buts about it. So stuff like this intrigues me greatly.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 1, 2019)

this would be great when I'm on overnight security jobs


----------



## er557 (Mar 1, 2019)

keep the augmentations to deusex   , I might take an SLS device externally for night vision, or stuff like that, but do we really need to turn to robots in our day to day life?


----------



## Arjai (Mar 1, 2019)

Interesting stuff. I wonder HOW safe it is.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Mar 1, 2019)

It would be scary both ways, if this is successful it would literally inject horror to be able so see more than what we could actually see before and if this was unsuccessful it could mean harm to your eye. Same goes to hearing, I dont want to hear in ultrasonic or infrasonic region.


----------



## SoNic67 (Mar 1, 2019)

It's an interesting concept. But our brain cannot process the NIR very well, this is how it looks:







Unless they are plan this for military purposes...


----------



## mtcn77 (Mar 1, 2019)

Apocalypsee said:


> It would be scary both ways, if this is successful it would literally inject horror to be able so see more than what we could actually see before and if this was unsuccessful it could mean harm to your eye. Same goes to hearing, I dont want to hear in ultrasonic or infrasonic region.


I'd say this is more genuine than it is scary. You don't burn your eyes looking at infrared. One query though, why not reds, but greens? Infrared is supposed to be a continuum.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 1, 2019)

I never buy the first generation of a product.


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 1, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> I never buy the first generation of a product.



Gotta wait for the UV vision added version to come out I see.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 1, 2019)

er557 said:


> do we really need to turn to robots in our day to day life?



Sooner or later it will happen.


----------



## mtcn77 (Mar 1, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> Sooner or later it will happen.


I still believe in organics & homeostasis.


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 1, 2019)

mtcn77 said:


> I still believe in organics & homeostasis.



Nothing is truly "organic"

Current iteration of human is the accumulation of millions years of evolution.

We just finally reached the brain evolution point to have enough intelligence to accelerate that process. Embrace it.


----------



## mtcn77 (Mar 1, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> Nothing is truly "organic"
> 
> Current iteration of human is the accumulation of millions years of evolution.
> 
> We just finally reached the brain evolution point to have enough intelligence to accelerate that process. Embrace it.


I totally disagree. Accumulated spontaneous organization is not evolution. You cannot evolve between species and cannot between organics and inorganics. There is one thing present in evolution however, it is regression. The reason we can affiliate taxonomy is because all species have similar genes and they lose some in long term. So active metabolism is the opposite of evolution, it is development.


----------



## krykry (Mar 1, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> Gotta wait for the UV vision added version to come out I see.


Not happening. UV would cause damage to the eye due to having too much energy. This is why you don't stare at a sun.

In fact, you don't need nano particles to see UV, you only need an operation that removes the UV filter from your eye and there are people who became able to see UV like that.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 1, 2019)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Sign me up. Eventually I will go blind no ifs and or buts about it. So stuff like this intrigues me greatly.


Macular degeneration?
Knowing you will eventually lose your vision is a scary thought.
Personally I have had an injection in to one of my eyes due an issue I had years ago with inflamed rods that threatened my sight.
This type of treatment can only benefit those that require it.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 1, 2019)

im up for a upgrade, where do i sign.


----------



## er557 (Mar 1, 2019)

I'll wait for the TI superclocked augmentation....


----------



## qubit (Mar 1, 2019)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Sign me up. *Eventually I will go blind no ifs and or buts about it.* So stuff like this intrigues me greatly.


I'm so sorry to hear about this, bud.


----------



## jsalpha2 (Mar 1, 2019)

I'm still waiting for Steve Austin's eye, complete with the zoom sound. (The Six Million Dollar Man)


----------



## Countryside (Mar 1, 2019)

Biomedical enhancement and augmentation turley are an intriguing subject.



xkm1948 said:


> Nothing is truly "organic"
> 
> Current iteration of human is the accumulation of millions years of evolution.
> 
> We just finally reached the brain evolution point to have enough intelligence to accelerate that process. Embrace it.



A lot fo signs point to that there is a long way to go until we can call the human race intelligent. 
I remember a speech from Neil Degrasse Tyson and i quote "Perhaps we've never been visited by aliens because they have looked upon Earth and decided there's no sign of intelligent life "


----------



## droopyRO (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 1, 2019)

Me: "I can see in NIR"
Friend: "How does that wo.."
Me: *"NANOMACHINES SON!"*


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 1, 2019)

er557 said:


> but do we really need to turn to robots in our day to day life?



Yes.  Biology is holding me back in many ways, so this can't come soon enough yeah.

All you who are just fine with their bodies probably haven't aged much yet, or experienced a chronic condition of any kind.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 1, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> Yes.  Biology is holding me back in many ways, so this can't come soon enough yeah.
> 
> All you who are just fine with their bodies probably haven't aged much yet, or experienced a chronic condition of any kind.



Yeah. I've got severe muscle wastage in my left leg due to nerve damage in my spine as a youth. I want Deus Ex level gear.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 1, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> Macular degeneration?
> Knowing you will eventually lose your vision is a scary thought.
> Personally I have had an injection in to one of my eyes due an issue I had years ago with inflamed rods that threatened my sight.
> This type of treatment can only benefit those that require it.





qubit said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about this, bud.


Ill probably butcher the explanation but from what I remember:

The problem is the coating on my eyes the little gel like substance that cleans them without people knowing it. Essentially mine is clumping up forming larger deposits. These result in my eyes getting sore from grit and just daily stuff floating in the air. The irritation over time will cause damage. As it is my eyesight is already terrible 20/60 20/200 without glasses. 20/30 ish to 20/100 with glasses. As time goes on the damage to my eye will get worse. With missing spots of gel coating damage from the sun increases as well. This will eventually cause further problems such as spots to form in my vision. These spots will grow eventually taking my sight from me. At 30 years old my eyes are about equivalent to a 60-70 year old person. I can't remember the detailed names for all the problems. But the eye doctor basically told me if the spots show up frequently make an appointment immediately. However with no insurance etc. I just live with the fact I'll eventually be blind. No big deal.


----------



## Bones (Mar 1, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> Yes.  Biology is holding me back in many ways, so this can't come soon enough yeah.
> 
> All you who are just fine with their bodies probably haven't aged much yet, or experienced a chronic condition of any kind.



Eh....... Two heart attacks later for me and I still woudn't do any of this.
If you want it, that's your choice but I say "No thank you"!



Countryside said:


> A lot of signs point to that there is a long way to go until we can call the human race intelligent.
> I remember a speech from Neil Degrasse Tyson and i quote "Perhaps we've never been visited by aliens because they have looked upon Earth and decided there's no sign of intelligent life "



I think they would see us a cheap entertainment instead with all the stupid that goes on here......Or maybe think all the stupid is from something contagious, complete with bio-hazard warning beacons and so on....
Who knows?


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 1, 2019)

Bones said:


> Eh....... Two heart attacks later for me and I still woudn't do any of this.



So don't.  Wolf Parkinsons White here, might change your mind.

For those who don't know, this effectively means getting too excited can kill me.  Upsetting yes, but don't get too excited.  Tis dangerous.


----------



## Bones (Mar 1, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> So don't. Wolf Parkinsons White here, might change your mind.


Nope - Doesn't matter what it is, this kind of stuff (To me) just isn't right and I will not do it. 
For those that would, again it's entirely up to you to decide - I already have for myself.



R-T-B said:


> For those who don't know, this effectively means getting too excited can kill me.  Upsetting yes, but don't get too excited.  Tis dangerous.


I'm sorry to hear this, in your case when it's said for you to "Chill" that's good advice for you. 
Have a drink, kick back and relax.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 1, 2019)

It's made me pretty levelheaded if nothing else... lol.


----------



## mtcn77 (Mar 2, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> So don't.  Wolf Parkinsons White here, might change your mind.
> 
> For those who don't know, this effectively means getting too excited can kill me.  Upsetting yes, but don't get too excited.  Tis dangerous.


May I have your history of smoking, please?


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 2, 2019)

mtcn77 said:


> May I have your history of smoking, please?



WTF has that got to do with anything considering the amount of different causes that can mean a heart attack I would think smoking would be the least of them


----------



## witkazy (Mar 2, 2019)

Since when progress is bad thing? Some will use it out of vanity for others it's matter of see or not to see .Tech is out there, use it accordingly.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 2, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> WTF has that got to do with anything considering the amount of different causes that can mean a heart attack I would think smoking would be the least of them



Seriously?! Are people that brainwashed by big tobacco or just generally uneducated? Smoking is arguably a top 5 contributor to heart disease. Get an education, guys.

I will say that the previous comment asking about smoking history was in poor taste and very strange.


----------



## hat (Mar 2, 2019)

WPW appears to be an inherent "defect" in the heart, an additional electrical pathway that can cause havoc. 10 seconds and your search engine of choice would have uncovered that much. Smoking may be bad, and can cause all sorts of bad stuff, but it can never cause WPW. I'm also sure RTB has been through enough cardiology at this point to know that smoking is bad for his health (I would hazard a guess, more so in his case, due to WPW, than it would be for the average person). It's probably the first thing any doctor would tell you. I've been to enough medical places to know that the "do you smoke?" question is constantly asked, and it's even on the forms you fill out. The fact that smoking is bad for you doesn't quite qualify as a closely guarded secret.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 2, 2019)

mtcn77 said:


> You cannot evolve between species



Species most definintly can and have formed other species given time, if that's what you mean.



mtcn77 said:


> May I have your history of smoking, please?



None?



theonedub said:


> Seriously?! Are people that brainwashed by big tobacco or just generally uneducated? Smoking is arguably a top 5 contributor to heart disease. Get an education, guys.
> 
> I will say that the previous comment asking about smoking history was in poor taste and very strange.



I think he meant in my case.  I'm more likely to die on an amusement park ride than smoking to be sure.



hat said:


> WPW appears to be an inherent "defect" in the heart, an additional electrical pathway that can cause havoc. 10 seconds and your search engine of choice would have uncovered that much. Smoking may be bad, and can cause all sorts of bad stuff, but it can never cause WPW. I'm also sure RTB has been through enough cardiology at this point to know that smoking is bad for his health (I would hazard a guess, more so in his case, due to WPW, than it would be for the average person). It's probably the first thing any doctor would tell you. I've been to enough medical places to know that the "do you smoke?" question is constantly asked, and it's even on the forms you fill out. The fact that smoking is bad for you doesn't quite qualify as a closely guarded secret.



Bingo.  You are born with this.  They tried to treat mine in the 80s via the ablation method (I was around 4 then), but the adult tools were used because they did not have smaller ones back then.  The results were subpar and left bad things that elimainate most conventional treatments as options.  On the other hand I would have died had they done nothing pretty soonish.

Fortunately, I very rarely have to deal with it.  But it does kind of suck always having to plan around it.


----------



## mtcn77 (Mar 2, 2019)

theonedub said:


> Seriously?! Are people that brainwashed by big tobacco or just generally uneducated? Smoking is arguably a top 5 contributor to heart disease. Get an education, guys.
> 
> I will say that the previous comment asking about smoking history was in poor taste and very strange.


Well, don't hate the player. People get edgy when class 1 carcinogens and end organ hypoxia inducers are mentioned in the same sentence.



R-T-B said:


> Species most definintly can and have formed other species given time, if that's what you mean.


Still, that is called transfection. Not evolution.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 2, 2019)

mtcn77 said:


> Still, that is called transfection. Not evolution.



No, what I described is evolution.  Transfection is the process of deliberately introducing naked or purified nucleic acids into eukaryotic cells.   It has very little to do with natural evolution of species over time.

Or do you mean bioengineering in general?  In it's current state, it may qualify.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 2, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> I think he meant in my case.  I'm more likely to die on an amusement park ride than smoking to be sure.



Yes that's pretty much what I meant yes


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 2, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> Yes.  Biology is holding me back in many ways, so this can't come soon enough yeah.
> 
> All you who are just fine with their bodies probably haven't aged much yet, or experienced a chronic condition of any kind.




It is a great time to be a lab mice these days: cancer cured, super mouse strength, NIR vision, super long life span and etc.

Too bad the clinical applications usually involve way more regulations and etc simple due to the backlash from legal systems if the 0.01% of paitients failed to respond to treatment. What is holding back science is not just science itself, but all the legal system, insurance system and etc.


----------



## mtcn77 (Mar 2, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> No, what I described is evolution.  Transfection is the process of deliberately introducing naked or purified nucleic acids into eukaryotic cells.   It has very little to do with natural evolution of species over time.
> 
> Or do you mean bioengineering in general?  In it's current state, it may qualify.


There is no such thing as evolution. These nucleic acid strings didn't come up for evolution. They are for inheritance. What evolves is what gets lost. Once a species start, no genes are introduced. The evolution you call is epigenetics and is a part of development.
Transfection isn't about eukaryotic cells, it is propagated by viri. Doesn't work on humans, though. I like to keep it that way.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 2, 2019)

mtcn77 said:


> There is no such thing as evolution. These nucleic acid strings didn't come up for evolution. They are for inheritance. What evolves is what gets lost. Once a species start, no genes are introduced. The evolution you call is epigenetics and is a part of development.
> Transfection isn't about eukaryotic cells, it is propagated by viri. Doesn't work on humans, though. I like to keep it that way.



Wikipedia and most dictionary definitions disagree with you, but ok.  This is pretty off topic anyways.


----------



## qubit (Mar 2, 2019)

mtcn77 said:


> There is no such thing as evolution.


Thanks, got it, bud.


----------



## mtcn77 (Mar 2, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> Wikipedia and most dictionary definitions disagree with you, but ok.  This is pretty off topic anyways.


Well, I'm sure there are better references if you are so sure. It is about energy expenditure. The reason you reserve DNA is because it takes energy to rearrange products. The more stable the template, the less effort it takes thereafter. Like Carnot Cycle. Work displaces energy.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 3, 2019)

mtcn77 said:


> Well, I'm sure there are better references if you are so sure.



I'm not.  And this tangent topic is finished, please do not discuss it here further.


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 4, 2019)

Just say "It'sd got RGB" and they'll be flocked with ready volunteers.


----------



## Countryside (Mar 4, 2019)

Humans could get X-Men ‘SUPER VISION’ to see in the DARK after nanoparticles let mice see infrared.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 6, 2019)

Cant I just have cats eyes transplanted instead?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 6, 2019)

Just give me nvis shades with IR please


----------



## Bones (Mar 6, 2019)

Hmmm..... Shades eh?
Sounds cool.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 6, 2019)

Or this could help.












Bones said:


> Hmmm..... Shades eh?
> Sounds cool.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 6, 2019)

"
Lead researcher Dr Tian Xue said the applications include military use and could be adapted to treat people who are colour blind and can’t detect red.

“We believe this technology will also work in human eyes, not only for generating super vision but also for therapeutic solutions in human red colour vision deficits,” said Dr Xue."

This is interesting to me.


----------

